# My Sony Alpha 77 - Hands On Review is up



## jason324 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey all, 

I finished my Sony Alpha 77 hands on review if you all  would like to check it out. As always feel free to ask questions and  please let me know if you see any obvious mistakes. Only I proof read  this so... yikes!! 

Sony Alpha 77 - In Depth Hands on Review, HD Video Samples, Photos, and More.. | sonyalphalab.com

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## ksunshiner (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello, I really liked the review, I have an Alpha 77 and I'm still a beginner in photography but for me it was a wise choice because it's a camera that I can learn with and that I can use for a long time, however I now want to buy some lenses, which are the best ones that work for this particular camera? and is there any brand that would be compatible with sony and canon? Best regards!


----------



## skieur (Oct 7, 2012)

ksunshiner said:


> Hello, I really liked the review, I have an Alpha 77 and I'm still a beginner in photography but for me it was a wise choice because it's a camera that I can learn with and that I can use for a long time, however I now want to buy some lenses, which are the best ones that work for this particular camera? and is there any brand that would be compatible with sony and canon? Best regards!



The Sigma 2.8  18mm to 50mm zoom which can be used as a macro lens as well is an excellent choice for the A77 which covers in 35mm terms from 27mm to 75mm or wide angle to portrait focal length.  The 50mm to 200mm 2.8 Tamron produced better quality lab results than the Sigma version of the same lens.  With a 2X extender it would go out to 600mm in 35mm terms.  Another option is the 50mm to 300mm 4.5 Sony G lens which is excellent quality as well.  None of these options are cheap but they do produce great results.

skieur


----------



## jason324 (Nov 26, 2012)

ksunshiner said:


> Hello, I really liked the review, I have an Alpha 77 and I'm still a beginner in photography but for me it was a wise choice because it's a camera that I can learn with and that I can use for a long time, however I now want to buy some lenses, which are the best ones that work for this particular camera? and is there any brand that would be compatible with Sony and canon? Best regards!



Hello, and sorry for the delayed reply  

Skieur shared some nice lens options and I also have a few to share. 

I really like the Sony 16-80mm Zeiss Lens and Highly recommend it for a high quality all around performer. I also like the 24-70 f/2.8 Zeiss lens, but it's very expensive. I reviewed the 16-80mm lens Here: Sony 16-80mm Carl Zeiss Lens Review

Best,
Jay


----------

